# CBC model SB shotgun



## duck chaser (Jun 10, 2007)

I have a 20 ga. single shot that I am trying to get a manual for. Someone had spray painted it and I wanted to completely take it apart and get all of the paint off. CBC website is not in english so navigating it is a little difficult. Should I just go to a local gunsmith to try to get one or is there another website that I could order one?


----------



## godawgsrw (May 8, 2009)

http://www.e-gunparts.com/aboutschematics.asp


----------

